# Powered Respirator at a reasonable price



## jaykaypur

Thanks for this review. I have been thinking along these lines for a while and this review was a good one.

Question….about how long does a filter last you?


----------



## bowtie

My wife and I have been power carving ( lancelot and flap disc ) on bowls, trays and live edge projects lately and change the prefilters about every hour. When I get about 5 dirty I wash and air dry them for reuse. Normal sanding
they last about 8 hours. I'm still using the original cartridge filter, looks like new.


----------



## longgone

I have seen this mask on woodcrafts web site and have thought about it. I have several dust masks and am always looking for an improved version…since all seem to have plus and minus features. My Trend Air Shield Pro is a powered mask and is great because of the filtered air circulation but is big and bulky since it covers my entire head. The rechargable battery is a good feature since it lasts for about 8 hours.
You say your battery life is good with the AA batteries…How many hours of use do you consider good? I can easily spend 8-10 hours at a time using a dust mask and this one might be another choice if batteries wouldn't get overly expensive to constantly replace.


----------



## bowtie

Greg, I have never timed battery life so these are estimates. I spend time in my shop before and after work but seldom 8 straight hours.
Cheap h.f. batteries about 4 hours, duracells about 7-8 hours.
I just got a charger and rechargable AA s but haven't used them yet.


----------



## lanwater

I have bought and returned this dust mask for 2 reason:

My glasses were sitting a little too high making it difficult for me to operate my table saw safely.

The positive airflow made me feel like light headed.


----------



## tsdahc

I have this mask as well. For the money I think its a great buy. The trend would be nicer, since I wear glasses but is more than I had to spend. I generally change the prefilter out after about 4 hours of use. I dont wear it all the time, only when I am sanding or using the miter saw alot. Between my shop made air cleaner and switching to a wynn nano filter on my dust collector my shop stays fairly dust free. It is failry comfortable even with glasses and ear muffs on. The only negative for me, and this is true with pretty much all masks that cover just your mouth and nose, if you have facial hair, the seal isnt as tight as I would like, but it does its job.


----------



## Hawaiilad

After a stint in the Hospital with lung problems, I bought the Trend Pro and now I wear it all time I am doing any cutting or sanding in the shop. I thought it would be heavy and fall off when I bend over, but have not had one problem with it. I bought the extra battery and charger, so I have a fresh battery whenever needed. I know they cost allot, but how much is your health worth? I enjoy NOT coughing at night.


----------



## Gilley23

I just picked up the Power Mask. My use with it isn't yet extensive but my initial thoughts are that I like it a lot. It looks a little cheaply made but feels like it is very well made. The silicone mask is soft and thick and the straps are pretty thick as well.

With the fan powered on it feels like air conditioning for your face, very nice and gets rid of almost all of the uncomfortable, sweaty dust mask feel. Hopefully I'll be able to wear it for a few hours straight this weekend when I have time to goof around in the shop.


----------



## darb

Hi all, I saw a dust mask on the internet the other day invented by a guy who is a scuba diver. It look like it might work and I would be able to see more. It has a mouth piece that fits in front of your teeth and the filters are in the back of your head. It went by the name of Res-pirator or something like that? If anyone knows of this item I would appreciate the info. Thanks Harry C.


----------

